# My youngest daughter 12



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

and her two 5 & 11 year old cousins will not be going to Florida Disney for 21 days in the next 15 days.

The reason why is that my brother in law went to prison 11 years ago for killing a friend in a car as going to fast. He has done his punisment and not mention the loss of his best friend this as you can imagine was not intent as he was young/stupid. But thats it end of done the time.

He was told that he may not be able to get in to the US for the past crime. This was true as the US Embassy (costing Â£200) have said he will be refused entry. 
He wanted to put his story and was told no as it was a serious crime.
He has lost the 60% of the money Â£2500 from Virgin holidays and the kids are in tears as they bought 21 day attraction tickets.

Just makes my blood boil when how fcking easy it is to get into the UK. :x


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

that is an absolute joke mate, you're right though, it is far too bloody easy to get in to the U.K

All you need to do is turn up, head to the job centre and start claiming job seekers allowance, if you pop out an illegal immigrant sprog you get your own house as well, and it's not long before you're entitled to free treatment on the NHS.

So a house, benefit and health care, and you've not even paid a penny in to the system............no wonder this country is going under

But going back to your original thread, extremely harsh that the holiday is cancelled, is there nothing at all you can do


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Unfortunately even before 9/11 (or 11/9 if your english) the Americans were pretty good at policing their borders when people applied for visa's.

They are pretty anal about letting people who have criminal records which included a spell in prison.

Although, i thought you were allowed to appeal, however, its obvious in this case that they consider your brothers crime to be so bad that an appeal wont be granted.

Other option is to get a flight to Mexico and come up through the border in the back of a van.

Seems to work for thousands of South americans each year.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

"The land of the free" :roll:

USA = *U*p our own *S*odding *A*rses

I have never been to the states, and have no real inclination to do so whilst there are so many superior places with culture to travel to in this world.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jonybravo said:


> that is an absolute joke mate, you're right though, it is far too bloody easy to get in to the U.K
> 
> All you need to do is turn up, head to the job centre and start claiming job seekers allowance, if you pop out an illegal immigrant sprog you get your own house as well, and it's not long before you're entitled to free treatment on the NHS.


Did you see in the papers I think it was yesterday we are paying Â£25000 a week in child allowance to immigrants for there children back home who have never even set foot in this country :evil:


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

No they have tried talks with there local MP, When you call Virgin you get put through to India they just dont understand. If he had done it and just did a white lie on the visa form he would be ok. As they do not have any knowledge of UK citizens entering the US as they dont hold data. Well they have his data now as they took his finger prints.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

I remember when i went to the states for a 2 week holiday, all you have to do is fill out a little green card. there is one question asking if you have a criminal record and that is it

What if your brother in law just ticked no


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Jonybravo said:
> 
> 
> > that is an absolute joke mate, you're right though, it is far too bloody easy to get in to the U.K
> ...


Absolutely shocking, but why am I not even surprised


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

TGS said:


> No they have tried talks with there local MP, When you call Virgin you get put through to India they just dont understand. If he had done it and just did a white lie on the visa form he would be ok. As they do not have any knowledge of UK citizens entering the US as they dont hold data. Well they have his data now as they took his finger prints.


That was my point about the Americans being good at catching people who apply for visa's.

I would contact the American Embassy in the UK and ask if they could intervene.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea just like me when I went 10 years ago. To late now as they have his data finger prints etc. I said why not use your brothers passport they look similiar and pay the Â£30 admin charge. He is so honest he said no, he thought the best thing was to contact the US embassy at appoinment cost of Â£200 and a full day loss of work to be told in 2 mins NO.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

can you not take them instead


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Dam 21 days off work. It was him and his wife his 2 kids and my daughter. I got all my holidays booked up. Hey I got an idea he he I shall ask the wife if she would go.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

They just had good news there now going to Antigua for the 2 weeks then a week in Disney Euro. At Virgin holidays they finaly got through to some one from the UK & not the Indian call centre who sorted it straight away :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TGS said:


> They just had good news there now going to Antigua for the 2 weeks then a week in Disney Euro. At Virgin holidays they finaly got through to some one from the UK & not the Indian call centre who sorted it straight away :lol:


Great stuff for them bad news for you you almost got 21 days with out the misses :wink:  Just think of the mods you could have fitted when she was away :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Umm... worst and dumbest flame in ages!

"Just makes my blood boil when how fcking easy it is to get into the UK."

Your brother-in-law is not trying to get into the UK, is he? How can you even sunstantiate your comment anyway? Should your b-i-l not have checked the travel requirements to the US prior to or soon after booking the holiday!?

Who cares how "anal" the US have become.... it's the US.... there should have been a few wee checks done.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Saint to be honest I donâ€™t give fck how he controls himself on choosing holidays or what ever thatâ€™s him. On one defence he had a lot of money left to him from a will his Nan died he was so upset at the time and so was the children that he said sod it lets make the kids happy and take them to Disney (Not thinking of something he did 11 years ago) He may of thought as I had a criminal record (25 years ago) and that I had been to the states on many occasions. I donâ€™t know he was just not thinking but soon after when he booked when he did think straight thatâ€™s when he made the appointment to the US embassy.
I think that the system in the US is great and why cannot the UK follow. Itâ€™s the ease of how they let the asylum seekers in to this country but letâ€™s not get in to views on that 
*Umm and dont call it dumb You know what its like to say to 3 young kids your not going to Disney?*


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great stuff for them bad news for you you almost got 21 days with out the misses :wink:  Just think of the mods you could have fitted when she was away :lol:


Just think of the spending she would of done out there though  
Would of cost me an arm n a leg or maybe a black leather arm rest and a remap plus a few other things I would like that I have ticked on my Christmas list


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes and the UK government lets in suspected terrorists by the thousand! Where are the checks on their criminal records?

Some of them don't even look British!


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Carlos said:


> Yes and the UK government lets in suspected terrorists by the thousand! Where are the checks on their criminal records?
> 
> Some of them don't even look British!


Yes very true 100% Johnybravo hit it on the nail but enough said dont want to feel like a racist.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

saint said:


> or soon after booking the holiday!?


but soon after when he booked when he did think straight thatâ€™s when he made the appointment to the US embassy.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Some of them don't even look British!


Look British? What, Doc Martains, skin head and Union Jack T-shirt? Does that make 'them' 'Look British' :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I think that the system in the US is great and why cannot the UK follow. Itâ€™s the ease of how they let the asylum seekers in to this country but letâ€™s not get in to views on that


Umm duhhhh.... you in there? I think your final line of your initial post made your point perfectly unclear.

Also - are you able to differentiate between migrant workers and asylum seekers? Two very different groups of people - one being the majority of people coming to this country while the other is very much in the minority and certainly NOT prolly what you see on a daily basis.

Oh - if you are looking for the UK to follow the US lead, gawd help us, those that you "don't want in" (let's just say) actually prop up the American economy - without "them" America would virtually grind to a halt cos there would be nobody to run their services!


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

saint said:


> > I think that the system in the US is great and why cannot the UK follow. Itâ€™s the ease of how they let the asylum seekers in to this country but letâ€™s not get in to views on that
> 
> 
> Umm duhhhh.... you in there? I think your final line of your initial post made your point perfectly unclear.
> ...


Dont want to get to in depth I understand the difference between the Polish workers and the spongers.


----------

